# Let it Begin! Vikes vs. Pack round 2!!!



## taddy1340

C'mon fellas...throw the records and odds out the window! I can't stand the Vikes! I can't stand listening to their fans constant excuses for losing and never winning a superbowl! The reality is the Vikes stink and always will. Favre and the Packers will forever rule the NFC North...especially the Queens! The only Bowl they'll ever come close to is when they sit down to $hit.

:stirpot: 
OK...I'm just trying to fire you guys up. We need the bantor!!!! :beer:

All joking aside, I fear AP as much as a prostate exam!

Mike


----------



## 870 XPRS

taddy1340 said:


> I fear AP


You should!!!!


----------



## dosch

I'm hoping Favre gets sandwiched by the Williams boys and has to crawl to the sidelines to get his pain meds from his pathetic wife.

I hear she likes to use a prosthetic penis formed from cheese!! :beer:


----------



## woodpecker

zzzzzzz


----------



## jdpete75

> I hear she likes to use a prosthetic penis formed from cheese!!


Id like to see that


----------



## R y a n

taddy1340 said:


> OK...I'm just trying to fire you guys up. We need the bantor!!!! :beer:
> 
> All joking aside, I fear AP as much as a prostate exam!
> 
> Mike





woodpecker said:


> Looks like the gloves are off!!!! :lol: :lol: :box:


Are prostrate exams better without the doctor wearing a rubber glove?

What if she is cute?


----------



## taddy1340

Ryan,

If you want a real good one...ask them to milk the prostate and then turn around and ask the Dr if they can show your wife how to do that. Trust me...that leaves them speechless!


----------



## R y a n

Never had it done before... am I missing out?

My doctor is really hot... I think I'd enjoy it too much from her.

Not sure my girlfriend would appreciate the knowledge on how the lesson was learned, or that my doc is really cute. 8)

Ryan


----------



## Chuck Smith

Ok.....we need to get things back on topic. :lol:

I think it will be a good game. I hope AP runs all over the pack and the Defense can keep playing well.....But I hate to say it the pack are on a roll and that old man they have as a QB is playing very well. He just seems to find ways to win.

My prediction is Vikes 24 Packer 21 with Longwell kicking the game winning field goal with 00 remaining on the clock!


----------



## KEN W

I'm on the opposite side taddy......insert PUCKERS instead of Vikes in your first post.......

"C'mon fellas...throw the records and odds out the window! I can't stand the Puckers! The reality is the Puckers stink and always will. Peterson and the Vikes will forever rule the NFC North...especially the QB uke: ! The only Bowl they'll now come close to is when they sit down to $hit."

As far as ruling the NFC North forever.....your memory isn't to good.Or maybe you weren't born yet? How about these years? And I remember every one of them. 

No 1st place finishes there....those were Vikes years.....Puckers just another bump in the road.Have we won the super bowl?Not yet,but that doesn't mean they weren't good.

1968.....6-7-1
1970.....6-8
71....4-8
73.....5-7
74.....6-8
75.....4-10
76....5-8
77....4-10
79....5-11
80....5-10
81....8-8
83....8-8
84....8-8
85....8-8
86....4-12
87....5-9
88....4-12
90....6-10
91....4-12

Should be a great game on sunday.My daughter and son-in-law will be at Lambeau wearing purple.My wife is babysitting the grandkids.I'll probably be deer hunting.


----------



## taddy1340

Ken,

You're a good sport! You want past stats...hmmm...1996 SB champs! SB 1 and 2 champs...hmmm Lombardi???

I'll never forget a trivia question I saw on ESPN in the mid 90's..."Other than the Broncos and Bills, what other team is the only one to ever lose 3 SB's?" Do you have that answer Ken? :lol:

I wish I was deer hunting too. Retired and hunting...you make me jealous!

"Go Pack Go" is all your family will be hearing at Lambeau. When they get back, ask them how annoying that chant is!!!


----------



## KEN W

They were there last year also.Had a good time.They will be in a big group of Vikes fans.

"The Silence will be Deafening!!!!! as AP runs through,around,and a lot of OVER the Puckers.

:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## taddy1340

Ken...oh wishful thinking. The monotony (sp?) of retired life is making you lose your mind. You better go back to teaching to sharpen that mind of your's!!!!

AP will NOT break the century mark!

Pack 64
Queens 0

You heard it hear first...


----------



## jdpete75

Cant wait to hear the queen fans crying about the bad calls that cost them the game for the millionth time. I heard they posted the Viking QB job at Job Service.


----------



## KEN W

jdpete75 said:


> I heard they posted the Viking QB job at Job Service.


Yeah.....right next to the uke: (Puker) Ad for a running back.Oh wait a minute the ukePukers) have :homer: ,they don't need any running backs. :splat:

:homer: reverts to his old self and throws 3 interceptions on Sunday.....2 run back for TD's. :beer: :beer:


----------



## Bore.224

Vikings looked good against San Diego!


----------



## taddy1340

4 Queen fans replied...that's all? Are you kidding me? Talk about fairweather fans! I remember a lot more talking chit when I first joined this forum 3 years ago.

Where are they now???


----------



## woodpecker

zzzzzzz


----------



## Chuck Smith

Woodpecker.....we will see who gets punched the donkey or the rider when the vikes play the bronco's...


----------



## djleye

Hey Mike,

I really didn't want to reply because I have to type so slow so you Pecker fans can keep up!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## KEN W

taddy1340 said:


> 4 Queen fans replied...that's all? Are you kidding me? Talk about fairweather fans! I remember a lot more talking chit when I first joined this forum 3 years ago.
> 
> Where are they now???


They are all hiding in the weeds along with all the snow goose sneakers.

Cheesehaeds talk big right now.Old Bart will come back to earth one of these Sundays.Although if the Pukers make the playoffs I will have some one to cheer against and at least make it interesting to watch.


----------



## taddy1340

djleye said:


> Hey Mike,
> 
> I really didn't want to reply because I have to type so slow so you Pecker fans can keep up!!!!!!! :lol:


I knew you guys were lurking! That is funny r---i----g---h---t t---h---e---r---e!


----------



## taddy1340

Sharper blows enough hot air for all of you Viking fans!

http://www.startribune.com/510/story/1530778.html


----------



## woodpecker

zzzzzzz


----------



## djleye

Bite me Woodpecker!!!! :lol:


----------



## malspeck

It would be nice to see Farve go out on top like Elway did! Seeing the BRONCOS aren't going anywhere this year, I'll be a bandwagon fan for the rest of the year! Go BRONCOS and Packers!


----------



## woodpecker

zzzzzzzz


----------



## Shu

taddy1340 said:


> AP will NOT break the century mark!
> 
> quote]
> 
> That has about the same chance as Lambeau banning beer!
> 
> AP will run for the average weight of a female Packer fan..........about 250.


----------



## bandman

Shu said:


> AP will run for the average weight of a female Packer fan..........about 250.


 :laugh: :laugh: oooooooooo, burn!!


----------



## 870 XPRS

Shu said:


> AP will run for the average weight of a female Packer fan..........about 250.


Just needed to see this posted again......


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Hmmmmm......prediction time.

I say 24-23 Pack and AP has both TD's for the Queens.


----------



## woodpecker

zzzzzzzz


----------



## Shu

This will be a tough one for the Vikes to win.

Their only chance is if Bollinger starts. If so, I think the Vikes win a close one 24-21.

If Jackson starts, the Vikes lose 28-10.


----------



## taddy1340

Shu,

I've been trying to come up with a reply...but I just can't measure up! It was a great one...



> AP will run for the average weight of a female Packer fan..........about 250.


----------



## Shu

Hey Mike, I know you can do it. 

The Vikes have been pretty easy targets over the years.

Should be a good game on Sunday :beer:


----------



## hunter121390

the packers will win

ap will get prlly 100-150 yards rushing, but favre and his recievers will prevail.

vikings can lick my you know what


----------



## 870 XPRS

hunter121390 said:


> the packers will win
> 
> ap will get prlly 100-150 yards rushing, but favre and his recievers will prevail.
> 
> vikings can lick my you know what


I read your other sports forum comments....and I just wanted to say...it's alright to be an FAS kid from wisconsin. It happens...it's probably 90% prevelant in that society.


----------



## huntingdude16

Go Vikes!

Down with the Fudge Packers!


----------



## taddy1340

Game day baby! Less than 5 hours until kickoff and the onslaught on the Queens!


----------



## Shu

Dream on cheesehead!


----------



## taddy1340

Kickoff in a few minutes Queens!!!


----------



## taddy1340

7-0 Pack...Grant is running all over the place???


----------



## Shu

The only good thing is that it should be 35-0 and it's not. :-?

Time for a huge comeback!


----------



## taddy1340

Shu said:


> The only good thing is that it should be 35-0 and it's not. :-?
> 
> Time for a huge comeback!


Yeah, should at least be 17-0. Favre is all jacked up again throwing fastballs. Game is far from over after AP's second half last week!


----------



## taddy1340

27-0 near the end of the third!


----------



## fargodawg

I turned over to rounders on FX. uke:


----------



## taddy1340

taddy1340 said:


> AP will NOT break the century mark!
> 
> Pack 64
> Queens 0
> 
> You heard it hear first...


Looks like I was only 30 points off in my prediction! I should work in Vegas Baby!!!


----------



## malspeck

Way to go Packers!


----------



## Shu

What was that??? Did we send the Gophers to Lambeau?


----------



## KEN W

I'm glad I was out deer hunting and not watching.  

What a difference a good QB makes.

Pukers are definitley the better team. uke:


----------



## taddy1340

Ken,

Yeah, if you guys had a passing threat, it would open up the offense.

How's the deer hunting going???


----------



## KEN W

Mike......I shot a doe yesterday.Just finished cutting her up.I got turned down for a mulie buck this year.....so had to settle for a doe.2 guys I was with this weekend shot real nice 4X4 whitetails.

My brother has a mulie buck tag in the badlands and I will be going out there with him on Wed till Thanksgiving.....No computer or TV for 8 days.We are camping.


----------



## taddy1340

KEN W said:


> Mike......I shot a doe yesterday.Just finished cutting her up.I got turned down for a mulie buck this year.....so had to settle for a doe.2 guys I was with this weekend shot real nice 4X4 whitetails.
> 
> My brother has a mulie buck tag in the badlands and I will be going out there with him on Wed till Thanksgiving.....No computer or TV for 8 days.We are camping.


Good to hear it's going well. Enjoy the trip to the Badlands!


----------



## KEN W

this quote from the Strib kind of says it all.....

"Caught by surprise on defense and as inept as ever on offense, the Vikings suffered their worst regular-season defeat since a 51-7 loss to San Francisco in 1984. They were shut out for the first time since 1991, ending the NFL's longest active streak of consecutive scoring at 260 games. Add a new level of quarterback confusion, and it appears the competitive portion of the Vikings season is over."


----------



## R y a n

Ouch.


----------

